# Just curious



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I know this is nodak outdoors, but I thought maybe there are some other hunters from the minnesota side of the border.
I was just wondering how everybody else felt about the extension of the rifle zone to include the Red River Valley. I for one think it was a very very poor choice. In case you haven't heard yet. They extended the rifle zone from highway 32 all the way to the red river.
I just think that it is an unsafe decision, the terrain is way too flat for anybody to be shooting a rifle. Especially with the number of hunters that there are in that area.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

North Dakota is pretty flat and we shoot rifles.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I was thinking that it might not be too bad. But last year there was a vehicle following our group around and they would just park wherever we were doing our deer drive. I was just thinking this would open up a whole new level of idiotic behavior for guys like that.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I've hunted 2B in Nodak all my life with rifles. I can't imagine any problem with rifle hunting on the other side of the river. In fact I've looked across the river several times and seen some of the most beautiful small bore bolt action "slug guns" on the planet walking by.

Any time Minnesota wants to trade regulation in return for common sense, I'm in favor of the notion.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

We hunt with rifles right on the other side of the river and don't have any problems. Just be safe and know what is beyond your target.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I was just thinking that the road hunting is going to be alot worse. We already had enough of it with shotgun. I didn't really see the point in opening it up to rifle. But whatever. I just hope there aren't a bunch more idiots out there now.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

The idiots are going to be out there no matter what you do. You have to believe that most people that carry a rifle or shotgun into the field are responsible for their actions and hope you're not in the line of fire of the stupid ones.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

as long as they dont take any sound shots you should be safe :beer: 
unless they are color blind and see orange ina brownish color... some stupid people prolly would think that or theyd be drunk and do it...


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I can tell you now that the road hunting will be worse. Your frustration level will go throught the roof. We hunt in 2b, It's about as bad as it can get. At least it feels that way sometimes. There is nothing worse than doing a push and be surrounded by leaches.

Sorry about the rant.
I feel better now. Thank God for bow season.
:beer:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

FWIW, MN trespass rules pretty much make "Legal" road hunting impossible.

A road hunter with a rifle is looking for a deer in a field. MN ag land is presumed posted. Furthermore, while NoDak rules allow uncased firearms in a vehicle just so long as there isn't a round in the chamber, MN requires that guns be unloaded and cased while in the rig.

I can't see a legal way to successfully road hunt the MN side of the river.

Not that the existance of a law STOPS illegal behavior, but a little LE presence combined with a TIP line can go a good ways towards curbing such conduct.

Strikes me as a lot of worry about very little at this point.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I just hope there aren't a bunch more idiots out there now.


No, it'll probably be the same amount of idiots...with more powerful weaponry. LOL.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> > I just hope there aren't a bunch more idiots out there now.
> 
> 
> No, it'll probably be the same amount of idiots...with more powerful weaponry. LOL.


 :beer:  :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hunt just north of Wolverton right along the river. I know that there are two things wrong with this years seasons. First off, I always liked when ND opened on Friday and MN opened Sat. ND guys chased all the deer to the MN side. :lol: I also think it is ridiculous to use rifles in that area. Not needed. Alll you will have is guys surrounding sections and plinking at deer. There are always deer out in the fields that you cannot get to in MN when using Slugs. Now all you do is _sneak _to within 400 yards!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I won't even take my daughter out hunting during the rifle season. Thankfully this basically only 2-weekend a year in our part of the state. She loves to bowhunt and was succesfull her 1st year, last year. Now she has the bug. So if you want to get away from the hassle of crazy time hunting go to the bow.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats to your daughter, how old is she?


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Speaking of idiots, a hunter in California wearing a blaze orange jacket was shot in the chest with a high powered rifle (survived). The guy that shot him is the one that called 911. The guy told the 911 dispatcher he thought he was shooting a road sign and accidently shot another hunter.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

My daughter is 14, and loves to hunt and fish with me. My other daughter is 16, and loves to eat snacks in the boat while Bethany and I fish. Amanda also likes to golf with me, and is still trying her best to beat me. Get your kids involved in things that you can do with them, I figure its either their freinds who will influence them or me.


----------

